# The earthworms are here!



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Sure sign of spring and the ground thawing... earthworm castings on the lawn after a nice rain!

WOO HOO! It's lawn time!!!

:yahoo:

B


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Hey look who made it back after winter! Good to see ya again BX.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> Hey look who made it back after winter! Good to see ya again BX.


Nice to be back for another season! I'm glad you are still here, too!

Now... let's see if I didn't scare away that guy with the epic peat moss saga last year.

B


----------

